# Hiểu Về Giấc Ngủ Của Trẻ



## Dungtran (4/9/19)

Để trẻ có thể lớn nhanh và khỏe mạnh, ngoài chế độ dinh dưỡng thì giấc ngủ là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng. Một giấc ngủ sâu và chất lượng chính là điều cần cho sự phát triển nhanh và khỏe mạnh.

Giấc ngủ của trẻ thay đổi, phát triển từng ngày và trong sự phát triển luôn có những trở ngại âm thầm làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bé, cùng tìm hiểu bài viết để hiểu rõ hơn về giấc ngủ của trẻ và thời gian ngủ của bé như thế nào là phù hợp.

*Tầm quan trọng giấc ngủ của trẻ*
Ngủ là cách tốt nhất giúp trẻ nhanh lớn và phát triển trí não tốt nhất. Theo chuyên khoa, trẻ chỉ dậy khi đói hoặc đi vệ sinh mà thôi. Thời gian còn lại bé sẽ hoàn toàn ngủ, một phần vì do chưa quen với ánh sáng bên ngoài, một phần vì thói quen như khi nằm trong bụng mẹ.

Ngủ đủ giấc không chỉ giúp trẻ phát triển nhanh chóng mà còn giúp trẻ vô vàn lợi ích khác:

Phát triển trí não
Đảm bảo cho sự phát triển của hệ thần kinh trung ương
Giúp trẻ thoải mái hơn về tinh thần
Hệ miễm dịch khỏe mạnh
Ngoài ra còn hỗ trợ trẻ trở nên năng động, thích tương tác với mọi thứ xung quanh.
Nếu trẻ thường xuyên ngủ không ngon giấc, trẻ sẽ có những biểu hiện khuấy khóc, cáu gắt sẽ khiến trẻ mệt mỏi và từ đó mất đi sự tập trung của trẻ.

*Thời gian ngủ của trẻ*
Trẻ có rất nhiều yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến thời gian ngủ tiêu chuẩn như độ tuổi, môi trường và cách chăm sóc của cha mẹ.
Dưới đây là bảng ngủ tiêu chuẩn của bé, mẹ theo dõi và cho bé ngủ đủ giấc nhé! tất nhiên sẽ có nhiều bé có những cơ địa khác nhau, nhưng đây là bảng ngủ tiêu chuẩn và phổ biến nhất!





​
*Cách nhận biết khi trẻ đã thức giấc*





​
Một giấc ngủ của bé sẽ kéo dài khoảng 50 phút. Một giấc ngủ dài bao gồm nhiều chu kì ngắn, mỗi chu kì được bắt đầu ngủ nông và tiếp tục đi vào giấc ngủ sâu.
Trẻ thức giấc khi trẻ yên lặng, mở mắt to, nhìn và đối thoại bằng mắt, bẳng cử chỉ. Hoặc trẻ thức là lúc trẻ khó ầm ĩ để chú ý sự quan tâm một cách mạnh mẽ.
Ngủ nông thường trông trẻ như đang thức, nhưng hoàn toàn không phải, trẻ có thể có những cử động trên khuôn mặt và cơ thể, nhưng đó hoàn toàn khogno phải, đó là biểu hiện của truyền đạt cảm xúc, chúng ta thường hiểu lầm là bé thức giấc.

*Có nên đánh thức trẻ cho trẻ uống sữa?*





​Thông thường bạn cần đánh thức trẻ để bú sữa. Bạn nên đợi trẻ tự thức giấc để cho trẻ ăn hoặc chăm sóc trẻ.
Tùy trường hợp đặc biệt như trẻ thiếu tháng hoặc trẻ sơ sinh nhẹ cân cần được bú sữa đều đặn, bởi vì tự trẻ có khả năng sự trữ nguồn dinh dưỡng.

*Cách tốt nhất giúp trẻ ngủ ngon*
Đối với trẻ, việc ngủ ít ngủ nhiều cũng không quan trọng  bằng việc ngủ sâu giấc, ngon giấc, vì vậy cần tạo không gian thoáng mát, nhiệt độ phòng vừa phải để trẻ ngủ ngon, ít giật mình. ngoài ra bạn nên đặt bé vào một cái nôi với một tấm nệm không quá lớn để trẻ cảm thấy an toàn hơn thêm vào đó nhiệt độ trung bình của phòng sẽ là 19 – 20 là nhiệt độ tốt với cơ thể bé.

Hi vọng, với bài viết trên đây sẽ giúp mẹ hiểu bé thêm phần nào và giúp mẹ dễ dàng trong việc chăm sóc bé hơn!!!

_TATANA_​


----------

